# Τίτλοι και άρθρα



## nickel (Apr 2, 2008)

Όταν δίνουμε τον τίτλο ενός έργου (βιβλίου, ποιήματος, ζωγραφικού πίνακα, ταινίας κ.λπ.), φροντίζουμε να ξεχωρίζει από το υπόλοιπο κείμενο με πλάγια γραφή (italics) ή με εισαγωγικά. Υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις, π.χ. δεν χρειάζεται να βάλουμε σε εισαγωγικά την Αγία Γραφή.

Τι κάνουμε ωστόσο με το άρθρο αν ο τίτλος περιέχει άρθρο; Και κλίνουμε τον τίτλο αν το απαιτεί η διατύπωση;

Απάντηση:

Σε μια παράθεση ο τίτλος δίνεται ακριβώς όπως έχει, μαζί με το άρθρο αν είναι έναρθρος, π.χ.

Τα περιφημότερα μυθιστορήματα του Ουγκό είναι: _Η Παναγία των Παρισίων_ και _Οι άθλιοι_.
Τα άρθρα είναι κι αυτά σε πλάγια γραφή και δεν βάζουμε κεφαλαία εκεί που δεν είναι απαραίτητο (όχι _Οι Άθλιοι_).

Αν δεν έχουμε παράθεση (δηλαδή απλή λίστα), πρέπει να σκεφτούμε την ανάγκη της διατύπωσης για άρθρο. Παραδείγματα από το διαδίκτυο:

Το «Η ζωή είναι ωραία» … του Μπενίνι … και το «Μίλα της» του Αλμοδοβάρ.
Εκδίδει την εβδομαδιαία εφημερίδα «Καμπάνα», στην οποία αρχίζει να δημοσιεύει το _Η Ζωή εν Τάφω_.
Άρα και:

Η «Νυχτερινή Περίπολος» του Ρέμπραντ βρίσκεται στο Κρατικό Μουσείο του Άμστερνταμ.
Αλλά:

Ο πίνακας «Η Νυχτερινή Περίπολος» του Ρέμπραντ βρίσκεται…

Αν αλλάξουμε την πτώση, το άρθρο δεν θα είναι ένα με τον τίτλο, π.χ.

Χαρακτηριστική του νέου κλίματος μπορεί να θεωρηθεί η κίνηση του (εθνικόφρονος πλέον) Μυριβήλη να αφαιρέσει από την επανέκδοση της «Ζωής εν Τάφω» (1956) τη φράση περί «μακεντόν ορτοντόξ».

Αν η αλλαγή της πτώσης μετατρέπει τον τίτλο σε τέρας, αλλάζουμε τη διατύπωση έτσι ώστε να έχουμε ατόφιο τον τίτλο, π.χ.

...οι ατάκες του «Κλέαρχου, της Μαρίνας και του κοντού».
Αυτό δεν είναι τίτλος, είναι οι ήρωες της ταινίας!
Θα πρέπει να πούμε:

...οι ατάκες στην ταινία «Ο Κλέαρχος, η Μαρίνα και ο κοντός».

Διορθώσεις και προσθήκες, παρακαλώ!


----------



## Gutbucket (Apr 8, 2008)

Αν μιλάμε για λογοτεχνία, δεν υπάρχει μια συνήθεια (Αμερικανική;) να χρησιμοποιούνται κεφαλαία για κάθε κύρια λέξη του τίτλου, π.χ. Love's Executioner;
Στα ακαδημαϊκά κείμενα συνηθίζεται οι τίτλοι των βιβλίων να υπογραμμίζονται και των άρθρων μπαίνουν είτε σε εισαγωγικά είτε σε italics, (αλλά όχι και τα δυο).


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 23, 2017)

nickel said:


> Όταν δίνουμε τον τίτλο ενός έργου (βιβλίου, ποιήματος, ζωγραφικού πίνακα, ταινίας κ.λπ.), φροντίζουμε να ξεχωρίζει από το υπόλοιπο κείμενο με πλάγια γραφή (italics) ή με εισαγωγικά.



Αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με τα άρθρα συγκεκριμένα, αλλά δεν βρήκα καλύτερο νήμα.

Μπορούμε λοιπόν να χρησιμοποιήσουμε για τίτλους είτε πλάγια είτε εισαγωγικά, αλλά ακολουθούμε άραγε στα ελληνικά τις αγγλικές διακρίσεις ως προς το πού χρησιμοποιούμε τι; Αναφέρομαι στον κανόνα που ξεχωρίζει τα έργα που θεωρούνται ολοκληρωμένα από εκείνα που αποτελούν τμήμα ενός συνόλου: η συνήθης πρακτική είναι να χρησιμοποιούνται πλάγια στους τίτλους βιβλίων, ημερήσιων ή περιοδικών εκδόσεων, συλλογών ποιημάτων ή διηγημάτων, ταινιών, θεατρικών έργων, τηλεοπτικών σειρών και μουσικών δίσκων, αλλά εισαγωγικά στους τίτλους μεμονωμένων κεφαλαίων, άρθρων, ποιημάτων, διηγημάτων, τηλεοπτικών επεισοδίων και τραγουδιών. Ακολουθούμε στα ελληνικά τον ίδιο κανόνα, ή τα βάζουμε όλα σε εισαγωγικά για να έχουμε ήσυχο το κεφάλι μας σε οποιοδήποτε κείμενο που περιέχει πολλούς τίτλους; (Μου αρέσουν τα πλάγια, αλλά δεν τα θεωρώ κατάλληλα για όλες τις χρήσεις.)


----------



## rogne (Sep 23, 2017)

Τον ακολουθούμε. Μην περιμένεις βέβαια να τον δεις να ακολουθείται πάντα...


----------

